# Soil



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Last weekend I decided to try Fluval Stratum on one of my planted tank and them decided to change all of them... Now I have almost 100 pounds of fluorite/Eco-complete waiting for someone to take it home. 
Also I have lots of blyxa japonica.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

please hold it for me, i could use it in my 75g... would also like some of the blyxa japonica too. I could come to night, once rush hour dies down.
thanks.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Joey pm first!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, for the soil. i will put it to good use in the 75g, and 29g.. and of course what's left i will pass on to other members/ new members/ and people who want to join the club.


----------

